

200 Must Know facts on SEO - dansiepen
https://thecoderfactory.com/posts/200-must-know-facts-on-seo

======
JeremyMorgan
Nice infographic. I still think a lot of people have the wrong idea about SEO,
and chase after stuff that stopped working years ago. This seems to cover "the
basics" which are the most important.

-Make your site crawl-able by Google

-Present as much information about your content as you can

-Be honest, don't try to cheat anything

-Create great stuff.

It's worked for me for years.

~~~
areeb
-Don't work on blackhat advice -Get a sitemap -Feeds too (if blogging)

------
caisah
"Keyword in description tag". I stopped reading there.

